# Help with S&W M28 Date



## Drill Sergeant

I just purchased a S&W Model 28-2. It is as new. Just gorgeous. 

I would appreciate knowing when it was originally manufactured. Serial number is N580x. Can anyone be of assistance with a date?

Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner

From another gun board (red emphasis mine):

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3072016

Date that S&W
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pre-War N frame.

Year/Beginning Serial

1908&#8230;.. 1-------------1926&#8230;.. 25000
1909&#8230;.. 2050----------1927&#8230;.. 28500
1910&#8230;.. 5000----------1928&#8230;.. 29500
1911&#8230;.. 7050----------1929&#8230;.. 30000
1912&#8230;.. 9100----------1930&#8230;.. 34000
1913&#8230;.. 11150---------1931&#8230;.. 36000
1914&#8230;.. 13200---------1932&#8230;.. 38375
1915&#8230;.. 15250---------1933&#8230;.. 41200
1916&#8230;.. 15500---------1934&#8230;.. 43350
1917&#8230;.. 16000---------1935&#8230;.. 45500
1918-1919 None--------1936&#8230;.. 47200
1920&#8230;.. 16200---------1937&#8230;.. 48700
1921&#8230;.. 16300---------1938&#8230;.. 52000
1922&#8230;.. 18400---------1939&#8230;.. 57200
1923&#8230;.. 19600---------1940&#8230;.. 59000
1924&#8230;.. 20800---------1941&#8230;.. 62350
1925&#8230;.. 22000---------1942-1945 None

Post-War S Series N frames:

S62,489 - S67,999&#8230;&#8230;..1946 - Early 1947
S68,000 - S71,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1947 - Early 1948
S72,000 - S72,499&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1948 - Early 1949
S72,500 - S74,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1949 - Early 1950
S75,000 - S80,499&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1950 - Early 1951
S80,500 - S85,999&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1952 - Early 1952
S86,000 - S94,999&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;Late 1952 - Early 1953
S95,000 - S102,999&#8230;&#8230;.Late 1953 - Early 1954
S103,000 - S139,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1954 - Early 1955*
S140,000 - S149,999&#8230;.Late 1955 - Early 1956
S150,000 - S175,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1956 - Early 1957
S176,000 - S181,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1957 - Early 1958
S182,000 - S194,499&#8230;&#8230;Late 1958 - Early 1959
S194,500 - S206.999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1959 - Early 1960
S207,000 - S219,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1960 - Early 1961
S220,000 - S227,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1961 - Early 1962
S228,000 - S231,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1962 - Early 1963
S232,000 - S235.999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1963 - Early 1964
S236,000 - S257,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1964 - Early 1965
S258,000 - S261,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1965 - Early 1966
S262,000 - S289,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1966 - Early 1967
S290,000 - S304,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1967 - Early 1968
S305,000 - S329,999&#8230;&#8230;Late 1968 - Early 1969
S330,000 - S333,454&#8230;&#8230;Late 1969 - Early 1970

*Note that a number of N frames with serials in the S138000-S140000 range (and the range may be wider either way) are seen that were shipped much later than the serial would suggest should be the case. In one known example a gun with serial S136431 was not shipped until June of 1958. It's possible that a large block of serial numbers that appear to be from 1954-55 were not actually used until 1957-58. It at least one case a gun has a 5-screw serial and was built as a 4-screw gun.

N Series N Frames:

N1 - N60,000&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......1970-72
N60,001 - N 190,000&#8230;...1972-74
N190,001 - N430,000&#8230;...1975 - 77
N430.001 - N 550,000&#8230;..1978
N550,001 - N580,000&#8230;.. 1979
N580,001 - N790,000&#8230;...1980
N790,001 - N932,999...&#8230;1980-83

*Note that a number of N frames with serials in the S138000-S140000 range (and the range may be wider either way) are seen that were shipped much later than the serial would suggest should be the case. In one known example a gun with serial S136431 was not shipped until June of 1958. It's possible that a large block of serial numbers that appear to be from 1954-55 were not actually used until 1957-58. It at least one case a gun has a 5-screw serial and was built as a 4-screw gun.


----------



## Drill Sergeant

Thanks DJ Niner. This is great information. I appreciate your taking the time to post all of the serial number information. Looks as if the new one (to me) was manufactured between 1970-1972 – WOW! 

I also found my other M28-2 listed. It is the first handgun purchase that I ever made – over 30 years ago. I still own it and shoot it regularly.

These are wonderful firearms.


----------



## mrsnipy

I recently aquired a very nice 28-2 6 inch highway patrolman, gun is in 95% new condition,from original owner this gun is nice to shoot handles recoil from 125hp like 38 wadcutters. enjoy this is a good range-target gun very accurate.
Bob


----------

